# Karma is a female dog, Ms."we'll give you a big tip"



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Her group was loud and irritating, naturally. Bet one of them left their wallet behind because they were in such a hurry to leave before I "remember" they promised a tip.

Do I wait for her to call or do I contact Uber about it first. Or so I just say it and drop it off in my hometown (or town over) police station?

Anything that doesn't have them screaming thief, basically.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Her group was loud and irritating, naturally. Bet they left this behind because they were in such a hurry to leave before I "remember" they promised a tip.
> 
> Do I wait for her to call or do I contact Uber about it first. Or so I just say it and drop it off in my hometown (or town over) police station?
> 
> Anything that doesn't have them screaming thief, basically.


What is it?


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> What is it?


Just a wallet lol

Was so heated I forgot to mention what it was


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Make sure you receive at least the $15 item return fee - don't screw yourself out of that .


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Report it to Uber, set up time in a neutral place to exchange, collect return fee... $15 'tip' is not bad for being a good Samaritan


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

If it has valuable items in it minus the cash of course I would assume a later rider must have found it, then anonymously returned it via mail.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> drop it off in my hometown (or town over) police station?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This and get a receipt^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Her group was loud and irritating, naturally. Bet one of them left their wallet behind because they were in such a hurry to leave before I "remember" they promised a tip.
> 
> Do I wait for her to call or do I contact Uber about it first. Or so I just say it and drop it off in my hometown (or town over) police station?
> 
> Anything that doesn't have them screaming thief, basically.


$15 service fee for returning it right?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Take your tip out of the wallet and return it via the mail. Don't report it to Uber.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Do the right thing. Forget what the pax said about a tip, this is someone's wallet, so be a stand up person about it.

Contact Uber/Lyft that you found an item in your car.
U/L will ask you if you wish to give the pax your phone number to communicate with the pax.
If the pax contacts you back, work out a meeting spot. I always choose a very public spot, Starbucks, grocery store parking lot, etc.
If the pax satisfactorily tips, let U/L know to you returned the item, and not charge the pax.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

No tip on the original ride dictates what effort i will goto the return the item. 

Bottom line the return is happening on my timeline unless we can work something out. I report all items to Uber and wait for the Rider to make contact. 

Last phone that was left in my car was in my possession until 8pm the following day. The rider couldn’t tip since i had his phone so my stance was I would set my filter and work my way 40 miles across town. If they wanted it earlier, they could come to me.

End result I filtered to their area, dropped off the phone, and received a $50 tip in the app plus the $15 return fee.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Drop it in the nearest mail box.
Don't take anything out of it.
Pick up the next ping.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coachman said:


>


One can only surmise...

That nobody left anything...

In an Uber drivers car...

For a whole SIX months...8>)

Great going drivers...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Make sure that your not on your own camera when you take the money out.

Take it a green light hub if there is one in close proximity to where you live/work. If not hit the police, late night hit the police.


If they were an extra special asshole drive a few towns away to turn it in.


----------

